

Sony to unveil an "iPhone killer" at CES? - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2008/12/12/sony-to-unveil-an-iphone-killer/

======
floozyspeak
The only thing that is gonna kill the iphone is not the phone but the platform
for development. Nokia should just get it over with, buy Yahoo, develop
SuperSymbianPro in conjunction with Adobe, make a bad ass developer platform
and then focus on cool phone tech.

